# What would your perfect dog store be?



## Nucci (Feb 17, 2006)

If you were to open a store that sells puppies, what would it be??
I thought about checking the breeders so that they treat the parents properly to avoid puppymills. What else would you be looking at in such a store. Any suggestion appreciated.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There is no store that could possibly be acceptable for selling puppies, IMHO.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> If you were to open a store that sells puppies, what would it be??
> I thought about checking the breeders so that they treat the parents properly to avoid puppymills.[/B]


A reputable breeder would not sell his/her puppies out of ANY pet store.

My idea, of a perfect pet store, would be one which DOES NOT sell pets.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My idea, of a perfect pet store, would be one which DOES NOT sell pets.[/B]


i agree!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you should not cage any pets in stores so people can come and watch and buy. They should be raised in a home and be able to play and run when they want to.


----------



## Nucci (Feb 17, 2006)

Didn't you all bought your dog from somewhere???? 
You wanted a dog, got cash and gave it to someone who sold you a dog, whatever name you give to the person who sold you the dog.
If you really cared about all dogs, then you would have gotten one from a shelter so that one would be saved. I don't blame you, I did the same. I bought my Maltese the same way because I wanted a pure breed puppy and you cannot get that from a shelter. BTW, I got my cat from a shelter and she died at 17.
So put all your grandstanding aside and answer the question if you can.
I agree that the puppies should not be in cages and the breeders should be checked. What else?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i didn't get either of mine from a pet store. both of mine came from breeders who cared very much for their welfare.

we are not "grandstanding".









I WOULD NEVER BUY A DOG FROM A PET STORE.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Didn't you all bought your dog from somewhere????
> You wanted a dog, got cash and gave it to someone who sold you a dog, whatever name you give to the person who sold you the dog.
> If you really cared about all dogs, then you would have gotten one from a shelter so that one would be saved. I don't blame you, I did the same. I bought my Maltese the same way because I wanted a pure breed puppy and you cannot get that from a shelter. BTW, I got my cat from a shelter and she died at 17.
> So put all your grandstanding aside and answer the question if you can.
> I agree that the puppies should not be in cages and the breeders should be checked. What else?[/B]


No I did not hand my money to someone. Mine are rescues. I support rescue, shelters and reputable breeders who are so desperately breeding for the betterment of the breed. I am, and always will be, against pet stores selling pets.

As I said, my idea of a perfect pet store, is one which does not sell pets. 

On a side note, there are MANY full bred dogs in kill shelters, and rescues, Nationwide.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> There is no store that could possibly be acceptable for selling puppies, IMHO.[/B]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think pet stores should exist. I think pets should be bred in loving homes and cared for by a knowledgeable breeder until going to their forever home. Animals in a pet store are kept in cages, have little to no interaction with other animals, and don't get the love and attention from humans that is necessary to have a well socialized and stable dog. 

I don't think all dogs need to be bred by show breeders, I think a well educated and loving hobby breeder can breed top quality within standard dogs too. 

Wilson is a rescue- pure bred, perfect Maltese.

Molly is from a breeder- pure bred, perfect Papillion.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Didn't you all bought your dog from somewhere????[/B]


Yes, it's called a breeder. From what I have learned there is no store envoronment that could do the same job that a good breeder can--I don't see how it even makes sense to compare the two. I've done both.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

My perfect dog store would be one that sells products for dogs -- beds, food, carriers, toys, etc. -- but DOES NOT sell dogs. There is no reason for animals to be sold in stores like common merchandise. They are living souls -- not things you should just run out and pick up at the store. 

I am curious as to why you are asking this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is no such thing as a perfect store that sells dogs. The sale of a puppy should be a direct sale. No middleman should be involved. A breeder should be able to decide just who gets one of her puppies and a potential buyer needs to do her research and get to know her breeder beforehand.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Didn't you all bought your dog from somewhere????
> You wanted a dog, got cash and gave it to someone who sold you a dog, whatever name you give to the person who sold you the dog.
> If you really cared about all dogs, then you would have gotten one from a shelter so that one would be saved. I don't blame you, I did the same. I bought my Maltese the same way because I wanted a pure breed puppy and you cannot get that from a shelter. BTW, I got my cat from a shelter and she died at 17.
> So put all your grandstanding aside and answer the question if you can.
> I agree that the puppies should not be in cages and the breeders should be checked. What else?[/B]


 



Most who have rescues also have purebreds they purchased too. To say if we cared we would only have rescues is ridiculous. If we only had rescues the maltese breed would perish since no one would buy one. How awful would that be!?!?! Perhaps in other countries it's still acceptable to buy from pet stores, but here in the USA we are educating people to know the pet stores sell dogs who are whelped from horrendous conditions and the parents suffer so they can make money. Also, no thought is put into the breeding of such animals, thus often these pups are very sick or soon will be.



You are preaching to the choir here if you think we buy into that. No reputable breeder would consider selling to a pet store.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

It is a bit of a misnomer to say you can't get pure bred dogs in rescue - in Australia Maltese are the number one pure bred dumped dog ( don't ask me why , it's insane ) . My ideal petshop stocks great food and accessories without a live animal in sight , Sarah


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> It is a bit of a misnomer to say you can't get pure bred dogs in rescue - in Australia Maltese are the number one pure bred dumped dog ( don't ask me why , it's insane ) . My ideal petshop stocks great food and accessories without a live animal in sight , Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I need to come to Aussie and scoop up all of those dumped babies! Anyone want to help?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it will be hard to have a pet store that sells pets the right way and be successful. My thoughts are below but I really wonder how profitable the store will be:

1) The pet shop will focus on a limited number of breeds - maybe 2 to 3. The owner will learn about each of these breeds and understand the personality, common problems with the breed and what it means to own the breed.
2) The pet shop owner builds relationships with good breeders. The breeders will know their lines very well and the pet shop owner will take the time to learn about these lines as well. It will be ideal that the breeder shows their dogs.
3) The pet shop will provide photos or videos to potential buyers. If the buyer is deemed approriate (through a matching or interview process by the pet shop owner), a meeting will be arranged with the buyer, pet shop owner and breeder to see the pet.
4) A home visit will be required - very similar to a rescue.
5) A health guarantee will be provided through the pet shop.
6) The breeder will be available to maintain an ongoing relationship with the new owner.

As you can tell, this won't really be a pet shop where people can walk in and out with a pet. It sounds more like a slighly outsourced screening process.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

is said store going to be open 24 hours a day? because petstores around where i live, and have lived in the past, all close for holidays and close up early on sundays....who is watching and taking care of the pets during those times?

still, i see no need to sell dogs in a store environment. when so many people are working so hard every single day to shut down puppymills and end the cycle...thus putting places like petland out of business...... why would you even entertain the idea of doing basically the same thing those petstores are doing? 

just my two cents. 

ann marie and the "i'm glad i came from a house with a bed and a human to steal blankets from" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> is said store going to be open 24 hours a day? because petstores around where i live, and have lived in the past, all close for holidays and close up early on sundays....who is watching and taking care of the pets during those times?
> 
> still, i see no need to sell dogs in a store environment. when so many people are working so hard every single day to shut down puppymills and end the cycle...thus putting places like petland out of business...... why would you even entertain the idea of doing basically the same thing those petstores are doing?
> 
> ...


Hey Buttercup, You only get the blanket ~ I suck up the ENTIRE bed









From The "I'm 16-pounds and putting mom on the couch" Daisy


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

My personal opinion is that it would be VERY DIFFICULT to set up a store environment that simulates the home environment well enough to be humane, much less desirable. Puppies are generally not very good with change, routine is powerful for them. I wouldn't want to put a puppy through the extra change of TYPE of venue on top of changing all the people and animals he is accustomed to.

That said, I think there is a great business strategy in a pet store working WITH breeders. I had a hellaciously hard time finding Nick's breeder, and I called pet stores to see if they knew of any while I was looking. Keep in mind that I was a rank amateur - but I knew not to buy from a pet store thanks to people like the ones on this board.

But let's ignore the moral issues for a moment. I know it's hard, but let's look at this from a business standpoint.

A store that hosted seminars/events/playgroups etc, that sent food and product samples to breeders and maintained a list of breeders and customer contacts, that provided a safe place for breeders to meet clients nervous about coming to their homes (and there are some paranoid people like that), that housed a grooming service that the pups would already be used to - yeah, I can see a lot of kickbacks for a store _participating _ in the sale of puppies. But I really don't see a lot of good for the store that actually _sells_ the puppies. Keep in mind that the money that comes out of a dog is mostly NOT in the initial sale. It's mostly in the ongoing expenses that the pup incurs. If a store sells animals, it loses a certain portion of its clientele (such as the people on this board). If a store does NOT sell animals but helps facilitate sales and encourages use of food/treats/shampoo/earpowder/facewash etc etc the pups are already used to, it's gaining clientele.

Would you rather sell a $600 puppy once or sell a $10 bag of food every two weeks for 13 years?


----------



## Nucci (Feb 17, 2006)

I live in a city where most people have no cars and there are no breeders here. The real estate is too expensive and no breeders would be allowed in the city proper. In my city, there are only 2 pet shops that sell dogs and they are the traditional, large, many breeds, puppies in cages type pet stores.
Asking people at that dog run, I find that 3/4 of people got their dogs through the internet and most of them are not happy about it. They had no other choice having so little choice locally. To be honest, I did the same with my dog and was not happy with my choices either. But here, my choice was either the $4,000 to $5,000 maltese puppy or one of those puppy in the pet store. 
I was just thinking of maybe bringing an alternative here. Just a thought.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I live in a city where most people have no cars and there are no breeders here. The real estate is too expensive and no breeders would be allowed in the city proper. In my city, there are only 2 pet shops that sell dogs and they are the traditional, large, many breeds, puppies in cages type pet stores.
> Asking people at that dog run, I find that 3/4 of people got their dogs through the internet and most of them are not happy about it. They had no other choice having so little choice locally. To be honest, I did the same with my dog and was not happy with my choices either. But here, my choice was either the $4,000 to $5,000 maltese puppy or one of those puppy in the pet store.
> I was just thinking of maybe bringing an alternative here. Just a thought.[/B]


It's very common for people to get their puppies from breeders who are far away. Many pups are either flown to their new owners, or picked up and then taken back on the plane in the cabin. This is a good way to avoid patronizing a pet store OR using the internet puppy sites. In my area, although most people have cars because everything is so spread out, there are really no breeders around that I would feel comfortable purchasing a puppy from. So my Sprout will be "earning his wings" and coming a long way to be with me. 

Where are you located?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I live in a city where most people have no cars and there are no breeders here. The real estate is too expensive and no breeders would be allowed in the city proper. In my city, there are only 2 pet shops that sell dogs and they are the traditional, large, many breeds, puppies in cages type pet stores.
> Asking people at that dog run, I find that 3/4 of people got their dogs through the internet and most of them are not happy about it. They had no other choice having so little choice locally. To be honest, I did the same with my dog and was not happy with my choices either. But here, my choice was either the $4,000 to $5,000 maltese puppy or one of those puppy in the pet store.
> I was just thinking of maybe bringing an alternative here. Just a thought.[/B]


If there are no breeders in, or around, New York City, then where would you get the pups?

Also, here's a link to a rescue in your area:

http://www.malteserescue.com/dogs.htm


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are lots and lots of things that I would like in a PERFECT PET STORE.

Puppies, however, are not one of them!!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just the thought of leaving puppies all alone in a cage in a cold store overnight makes me so sad.....I hate pet stores that sell dogs....and wish like hek that somehow someway this practice becomes illegal one day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I think it will be hard to have a pet store that sells pets the right way and be successful. My thoughts are below but I really wonder how profitable the store will be:
> 
> 1) The pet shop will focus on a limited number of breeds - maybe 2 to 3. The owner will learn about each of these breeds and understand the personality, common problems with the breed and what it means to own the breed.
> 2) The pet shop owner builds relationships with good breeders. The breeders will know their lines very well and the pet shop owner will take the time to learn about these lines as well. It will be ideal that the breeder shows their dogs.
> ...


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> If you were to open a store that sells puppies, what would it be??
> I thought about checking the breeders so that they treat the parents properly to avoid puppymills. What else would you be looking at in such a store. Any suggestion appreciated.[/B]



I also live in a province where the malts are quite difficult to come across. Most folks here get their dogs through the classifieds. Thats where i found Bentley, I was lucky that he came from a loving family and the litter was well taken care of and they were concerned about who the pups were going too. However i think that if opened a doggie boutique (which is a very new concept here in SA) i would probably offer a consultant service. Someone who loved dogs and could help you find your little puppy, either through the registered breeders or the spca etc. I don't think animals should be in cages but i think a trustworthy middleman is not such a bad idea especially in places where certain breeds are hard to find. 

Thats just my little opion.

Take care
Sue and Bentley


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont enter a pet store if it sells live animals. 

I have found a store that does not 'stock' live animals for when I need to purchase flea & heartworm treatment - if I can't get to this particular store, I go to the vets office to get these things, its a little inconvenient, but that's my choice - its a personal thing.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

What concerns me about stores that sell live animals is that not only is it a very unnatural unhomely environment that they are bought up in ie/ cages... but even worse is the impulse buying that must go on!!! Buying a dog is a big commitment, but there must be so many people that would walk past the shop fall in love with the furball to regret it a few weeks later once the novelty has worn off!







That poor dog will end up in a shelter, and only the very lucky ones will then go onto to find nice homes.








At least if it is abit harder to find that perfect pup it does force you to think long and hard about whether it is a good idea to get one in the first place!


----------

